# microeconomics and macroeconomics



## Waterdash

How would you say *microeconomics* and *macroeconomics* in Romanian?


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Microeconomics = microeconomie
Macroeconomics = macroeconomie

What's the context?


----------



## Waterdash

Well, one could say:

Today, in our introduction to economics course, we are learning about the difference between microeconomics and macroeconomics.


----------



## Claudiopolis

Waterdash said:


> Today, in our introduction to economics course, we are learning about the difference between microeconomics and macroeconomics.



Azi, in introducerea cursului de economie, o sa invatam despre diferenta dintre *microeconomie* si *macroeconomie*.


----------



## anto33

Claudiopolis said:


> Azi, in introducerea cursului de economie, o sa invatam despre diferenta dintre *microeconomie* si *macroeconomie*.



I would say: Azi, la cursul "Introducere în economie"....


----------



## Claudiopolis

anto33 said:


> I would say: Azi, la cursul "Introducere în economie"....



I agree, it does sound better!


----------



## Waterdash

Thank you Trisia, anto33, and Claudiopolis.


----------

